# Ritorna Prison Break, miniserie in cantiere



## Snake (4 Giugno 2015)

Dopo X- Files e 24 un'altra serie storica si appresta a tornare sul piccolo schermo. La Fox sarebbe al lavoro per realizzare una miniserie evento di 12 puntate con una propria storylane già chiusa. 

Wentworth Miller e Dominic Purcell avrebbero già dato l'ok per tornare a vestire i panni dei fratelli Scofield e Burrows.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2015)

Magari! Grande serie.

PS Che capra Burrows. Il personaggio più stupido della storia delle serie tv


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2015)

nel caso devono tornare pure loro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> nel caso devono tornare pure loro



Assolutamente!!! Il mio preferito era Franklin!

Quello che mi ha colpito di questa serie è che TUTTI, ripeto TUTTI, sono dei bravissimi attori. Trovatemene uno scarso.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Giugno 2015)

Madonna!!!! Magari, mi scenderebbero le lacrime!!



Admin ha scritto:


> Magari! Grande serie.
> 
> PS Che capra Burrows. Il personaggio più stupido della storia delle serie tv



Ahahahah una zucca vuota




Snake ha scritto:


> nel caso devono tornare pure loro


----------



## TheZio (4 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Assolutamente!!! Il mio preferito era Franklin!
> 
> Quello che mi ha colpito di questa serie è che TUTTI, ripeto TUTTI, sono dei bravissimi attori. Trovatemene uno scarso.



Quotone! Ma T-Bag è un idolo.. Una spanna sopra gli altri!
Forse solo Abruzzi era al suo livello, ma è durato poco...


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Quotone! Ma T-Bag è un idolo.. Una spanna sopra gli altri!
> Forse solo Abruzzi era al suo livello, ma è durato poco...



_Io mi inginocchio solo davanti a Dio, e qui non lo vedo_


----------



## Sanchez (4 Giugno 2015)

MAMMA MIA MAMMA MIA MAMMA MIA  

Che serie, gombloddi e colpi di scena ovunque 

Abruzzi e T-Bag TOP


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (4 Giugno 2015)

questo magnifico telefilm già l'hanno rovinato con la stagione 3 e 4, chissà che porcata uscirà con questa!


----------



## TheZio (4 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> questo magnifico telefilm già l'hanno rovinato con la stagione 3 e 4, chissà che porcata uscirà con questa!



Si hai ragione ma rimane sempre meglio di tutte le attuali serie Tv..
Questo anche x dire che a Hollywood e dintorni ormai hanno finito la fantasia e le buone sceneggiature..
Ora solo remake e fumetti..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Dopo X- Files e 24 un'altra serie storica si appresta a tornare sul piccolo schermo. La Fox sarebbe al lavoro per realizzare una miniserie evento di 12 puntate con una propria storylane già chiusa.
> 
> Wentworth Miller e Dominic Purcell avrebbero già dato l'ok per tornare a vestire i panni dei fratelli Scofield e Burrows.



Fantastico!


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione ma rimane sempre meglio di tutte le attuali serie Tv..
> Questo anche x dire che a Hollywood e dintorni ormai hanno finito la fantasia e le buone sceneggiature..
> Ora solo remake e fumetti..



Secondo me del panorama di Serie tv non ci si può lamentare. Soprattutto quello attuale. Dopo le prime serie top, tutti i network stanno cercando di migliorarsi.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Madonna!!!! Magari, mi scenderebbero le lacrime!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahah una zucca vuota





Pregavo che lo giustiziassero!


Le sue skills:

Potenza 10

Intelligenza 0


----------



## Sanchez (5 Giugno 2015)

Dai, insomma volevate farlo diventare carne da Purcell...


----------



## bmb (5 Giugno 2015)

C'è poco da ridere. Hanno sparato tutte le cartucce in una stagione e poi hanno iniziato a tirar fuori boiate per le stagioni successive.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> nel caso devono tornare pure loro


T-Bag!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2015)

A me sono piaciute tantissimo anche le ultime 2 stagioni. Nella terza c'era Chris Vance uno dei miei attori preferiti. Bello anche il casino della quarta serie. 
Prima o poi me le rivedrò.


----------



## Snake (5 Giugno 2015)

va bene Burrows ma il più pirla e citrullo di tutti credo sia e pure per distacco il ragazzo biondo, Apolskis o come si faceva chiamare, Tweener


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> va bene Burrows ma il più pirla e citrullo di tutti credo sia e pure per distacco il ragazzo biondo, Apolskis o come si faceva chiamare, Tweener



Assolutamente. Quello che faceva il doppio gioco vero? Poi come è morto?

Un personaggio che mi faceva morire era Bellick ahahah


----------



## Sanchez (5 Giugno 2015)

Bellick grandioso, specialmente per la trasformazione ''umana'' che ha avuto. L'ho adorato tantissimo.

Poi vabbè quando ''ci ha salutati'' ho avuto i lacrimoni



Comunque noto che siamo tutti d'accordo che una volta scappati da Fox River è andata un po scemando la serie diventando spesso banalotta.

La prima stagione credo sia una delle migliori di sempre nella storia dei telefilm


----------



## Jaqen (5 Giugno 2015)

Abruzzi era il TOP  quando era tornato dall'ospedale in prigione con quel taglio da badass 
Comunque forse solo William Fichtner (Mahone) e Robert Knepper (T-Bag) erano buoni a recitare. Wentworth Miller e Dominic Purcell (i fratelli) erano due cani, Sara (quella di TWD) una sopravvalutata incredibile, anche se i peggiori erano Sucre e il cinese della compagnia

La prima stagione come storia però probabilmente è stata la miglior stagione di ogni telefilm


----------



## Sanchez (5 Giugno 2015)

Sono d'accordo, la prima stagione deve essere dichiarata patrimonio dell'umanità 

Ogni volta che finiva un episodio la mia reazione era questa : ''  ancora ancora ne voglio ancora, che serie che serie  ''


----------



## Snake (5 Giugno 2015)

a me piacque molto pure l'avvocato nella prima serie che finì con la pallottola in testa, mi sembra fosse Frank Grillo, lui pure era molto bravo


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, la prima stagione deve essere dichiarata patrimonio dell'umanità
> 
> Ogni volta che finiva un episodio la mia reazione era questa : ''  ancora ancora ne voglio ancora, che serie che serie  ''







Snake ha scritto:


> a me piacque molto pure l'avvocato nella prima serie che finì con la pallottola in testa, mi sembra fosse Frank Grillo, lui pure era molto bravo





Speriamo che non si inventino stupidaggini stile quarta stagione.. quella è stata proprio fatta male.. sembrava velocissima.. troppa carne al fuoco..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2015)

Cmq preferisco le Serie Tv a un film. Queste ti fanno compagnia per tanto tempo.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cmq preferisco le Serie Tv a un film. Queste ti fanno compagnia per tanto tempo.



Dipende, io non ne guardo moltissime perchè il numero di puntate mi intimorisce. Non mi piace il fatto che durino così tanto.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Giugno 2015)

Doveva finire con la seconda stagione. Ci sono due stagioni di troppo. La terza ancora ancora ci sta, ma la quarta è una porcata indecente. Concordo con chi dice che T-Bag e Abruzzi erano personaggi fighi e attori eccezionali. Sara invece è incapace! La odio... Non sa proprio recitare e non solo in Prison Break, ma anche in quello schifo di The Walking Dead. 
Comunque si, la prima stagione è super epica. Nell'olimpo delle top stagioni, ma di serie tv migliori per me ce ne sono molte. The Shield, Sons of Anarchy, Soprano, Nip/Tuck etc etc.


----------



## Snake (6 Agosto 2015)

Riporto su perchè è arrivata l'annuncio ufficiale della Fox, 10 episodi nel 2016, confermati i due fratelli e sembra non si sa come Scofield tornerà da vivo quindi non si tratterebbe di un prequel.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Riporto su perchè è arrivata l'annuncio ufficiale della Fox, 10 episodi nel 2016, confermati i due fratelli e sembra non si sa come Scofield tornerà da vivo quindi non si tratterebbe di un prequel.



Quindi continuano la storia???


----------



## Snake (7 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi continuano la storia???



a quanto pare si


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dipende, io non ne guardo moltissime perchè il numero di puntate mi intimorisce. Non mi piace il fatto che durino così tanto.



A me innervosisce il fatto che una volta una stagione erano 20 puntate, ora massimo 13-15, pensa te 


è proprio un modo diverso di concepire la tv, le serie sono per chi vorrebbe guardare una cosa che non finisce mai


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A me innervosisce il fatto che una volta una stagione erano 20 puntate, ora massimo 13-15, pensa te
> 
> 
> è proprio un modo diverso di concepire la tv, le serie sono per chi vorrebbe guardare una cosa che non finisce mai



Yep, questo però per chi le comincia on going. Per chi deve recuperarle dopo un pò di anni è un supplizio.


----------

